# Worldmark: Question about Bonus Time



## rhonda (May 21, 2014)

Ah, my brain is rattled.  Please remind me: When may I book my next Bonus Time?

Situation: Currently staying on BT (Tu/W/Th nights) this week.  Wishing to book BT again for next week (mid-week).

Yesterday the website suggested I could book anytime (even before my current check-in) but today the website isn't offering BT as a reservation type.  So ...
a) I can book BT starting Friday of this week (after I check-out from current reservation)?
b) I could be booking now as the current reservation is already underway?
c) Other?

I recall the Guidelines using wording "one BT at time" ... but don't recall when the current BT is considered "used."
Thanks, all!


----------



## CO skier (May 21, 2014)

This is what the Guidelines state:

_Owners can book an unlimited number of Sunday-Thursday Bonus Time reservations. However, Bonus Time
reservations are limited to one at a time. In other words, you cannot book another Bonus Time reservation until
the current reservation has been completed (or used)._


"completed" is the operative word.  You should be able to make a new BT reservation Friday morning as soon as the online calendar opens (you don't have to wait until you checkout).

You could try sometime after 4 p.m. PDT on Thursday, just to see what happens, but it probably is set up for calendar days.


----------



## rhonda (May 21, 2014)

Thanks!  I guess I hit a system glitch when the website offered me a new reservation yesterday prior to checking-in for the current reservation.  It led me to think that, perhaps, "completion/use" is triggered on day-of-arrival.  Ah, well ... it was fun while it lasted.

Thanks again!


----------



## cotraveller (May 23, 2014)

Rhonda, what was the final outcome?  When would they let you book the next Bonus Time reservation?  I thought I recalled one time that they wouldn't let me book a second Bonus Time until after noon even though I had checked out earlier than that.


----------



## rhonda (May 23, 2014)

Fred,

Strangely, I *still* cannot book BT for next week (mid-week).  I can book credits, FAX, Inventory Special -- but not BT.  Hmmmmm, something doesn't make sense.

Edited to add: So I phoned WM to inquire.  They said I *should* be able to book right now, having fully completed the past BT reservation, but that _perhaps_ their computer update cycle, which changes the account status, was running slowly.  They offered to book next week by phone and reminded me that I can always book a new BT w/in 48 hours of arrival even if another BT is already on the books.  Ah, cool -- I had forgotten about the 48-hour rule.


----------



## rhonda (May 23, 2014)

Update late Friday: 6P on check-out day from earlier BT.  Still can't book new BT through the online system.

Edited on Saturday:  Whee!  I can book BT again!  FWIW, I booked my intended reservation for next week via Inventory Special.  Being blocked from booking BT wasn't critical.  

What fun, 3 nights last week at WM Mission Valley via BT, 2 nights this weekend at WM Oceanside (3BR Penthouse!) on Monday Madness for the Memorial Day Holiday, and 2 nights next week at WM Balboa Park on Inventory Special.  I wonder where we will go from here ...?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2014)

Bonus time is exactly why I have multiple WM accounts. With more than one account you have more flexibility using bonus time. The drawback is the mf are higher per point for small accounts. 

Bill


----------

